# ZyXel AMG1302-T10B Port Forwarding



## ccallaghan67 (May 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this website so I apologise if this is in the wrong place.

I bought a ZyXel AMG1302-T10B router with the intention of port forwarding a minecraft server.

I have seen a few videos and tutorials on how to do it however on all of these they have options that I do not have access to.

For example they have the option to go to Network Settings > NAT. But I do not.
https://i.gyazo.com/6f715dde8c51148732e99f8cc228515b.png

I can get access to the GUI to find these options but they are nowhere to be found. I have been looking online for solutions for a few hours now but haven't found anything that helps.

Please could you help.

Thanks.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

NAT is just another term for port forwarding. I had a look and found the following screenshot for port forwarding on your router:

ZyXEL AMG1302-T10B Port Forwarding Router Screenshot - PortForward.com

You just need to click the add new rule button, but if you get stuck let me know.


----------



## ccallaghan67 (May 7, 2016)

Hi,

The problem is I cannot even get to that stage because I do not have the option anywhere :/


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

find the reset button and reset. if still no screen access return as defective.


----------

